# Heart-Melting Moments Of Mother Donkey Caring For Her Foal For The First Time



## PamfromTx (Sep 22, 2021)

*The bond between a mother and her baby is inseparable. It’s probably one of the most beautiful and powerful things in this world. This is strongly proved in the world of animals in which mothers take the main responsibility in raising their children. They are ready to do everything to protect their kids, even risk their life.  The site would not let me access the other photos of both mother and baby.   Sorry.*
​


----------

